# SleekEZ deshedding tool



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

The sleekez is meant for short haired dogs, cats, and horses. One of my horse friends has one and it works awesome on horses! I would not use it on a golden though. I am a professional groomer and I use a slicker brush first, follow that with an undercoat rake, and finish with a greyhound comb. The slicker looks scary, but I have found that my own dogs love it, and lean into it like it feels so good. Granted, I have groomed dogs who act like I'm using it as a form of abuse, but I suspect these are dogs that simply are not brushed unless they are at the groomers. Its just a matter of brushing them often enough so that they aren't nervous about it-giving them a lot of sweet talk during and a little treat afterwords can help make it a positive experience too. Make sure you keep up with the brushing so that they don't get tangles or too much undercoat packed in-then brushing is painful.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

I owned a grooming spa for 12 years and we always got great results using an undercoat rake (Paws Pamper is a great one) on the undercoat and a slicker brush and greyhound comb on the top coat. The dogs looked smooth, felt 50 times better, and the clients loved the results! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U204CD4


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

My sister has a similar tool to the SleekEZ for her horses and it works great on them but I wouldn't use it on the dogs. To me it looks it will strip away my dog's coat. I won't even use the Furminator on my dogs too. When I groom my Golden I mainly use the Kong Zoom Groom and the undercoat rake. I use the slicker brush when I am trimming the feet and ears to help pull up strangling hair. I especially use the Zoom Groom when I am grooming my friend's German Shepherd Dog. I get more hair out of the GSD than I do with my Golden with the Zoom Groom. Brushing my dog at least once a week has really helped with the loose hair. I don't have as many "tumble weeds" in the house.


----------

